# Amber Poison



## jaroadshow (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello : I posted recently about my poison I have had for a long time. I would have dug it sometime over the past 41 years that I have been digging and collecting old bottles here in beautiful Southern Ontario. I am attaching a picture of it from the front and showing the base. The base shot isn't as clear but it shows the two intertwined ovals.
 This bottle is the only one I have seen with just the skull and crossbones. 
 Could anyone please tell me if it is a common or rare bottle.
 This bottle is A.B.M. and mint.

 Thank You 

 jaroadshow


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 3, 2010)

The pic of the base didn't get posted.  Is this sqare or rectangular?  Either way, I have no listing for this.  Closest thing is a new one that was recently recorded that is between this and the KS-12 in design.  You can find this (KS-63) on our website under Wanted.

 But, I cant find no record of this, which is exciting.  If you can get the base posted along with it's size, I can have it further researched and/or recorded into the books.


----------



## jaroadshow (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Poison_Us :  I am attaching a picture of the base. Not the best, but hopefully clear enough. The bottle is square ( Bevelled corners ) , 8cm. high and 2.9cm. each side.
 The only embossing on the bottle is the skull and crossbones and the base marking.
 Thank You

 Jaroadshow


----------



## jerry2143 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi, Nice bottle and unusual. If you should ever decide too part with it keep me in mind. Do you remember where it possibly may have been dug at in Canada? Just curious!!!


----------



## jaroadshow (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Jerry 2143 : I have no idea where I dug it , just somewhere here in southern ontario , possibly in the Niagara Falls , Ontario area since that is my home town and where I did most of my digging in my youth.
 I might be interested in parting with it, but don't know what it would be worth selling it for.

 jaroadshow


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, it's looking like this will be a new bottle!  Now it's up to see if it's a variant of an existing one or a new one all together.  But for now, you can consider yourself to have the only known example so far.  I will let you know more when I get more.  This is good and bad.  Good first.  This is it.  Nobody has another (so far...things trickle in now and then, like yours did).  So it's desirable.  The bad.   No price history.  It's only worth what someone is willing to sell (or part with) it at. (like anything else of course)  But where to start!?  All I can say is the last time I saw an unlisted bottle sell of this kind (now listed as KS-63 in cobalt) it sold for $177.  Came out of Poland....but it looked exactly like a KS-12, but just had POISON embossed under the Skull/CBs and not the TINCT IODINE as the KS-12 does.  Yours doesn't even have that and the skull is in the middle and not the top of the panel.  So at the moment, it's an oddity.


----------



## jerry2143 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, Jaroadshow,  
      Poison-Us is correct. The last unknown poison bottle of this kind is now listed in the poison book as the KS-63 and is from Poland and sold for $177 on ebay just a few months ago. It was cobalt instead of amber and does have the word POISON  embossed under the skull and crossed bones. The bottle was 3 13/16  inches tall and the base size was 1 5/16 inches across. It was a machine made bottle (ABM) and probably held two ounces of "tinct of iodine" or "liquid iodine". Your bottle probably held one ounce of "liquid iodine" or maybe "tinct of  iodine" .If you have time e-mail me at memc@triad.rr.com and we can talk about it. Thanks for your time in answering me. I hope too hear from you in the near future.

    Jerry2143
 .


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 7, 2010)

Jerry, ever seen a makers mark like this?  Wife seems to think she has, but we can't find it anywhere.  Our KS-12s don't and the KS-63 was plain on the base.


----------



## jerry2143 (Apr 7, 2010)

Poison_Us
     I have seen this glass makers mark before but I am like you  I can't remember on what bottle.


----------

